# Marlos



## Dumbaghi (7 Maggio 2016)

Marlos Romero Bonfim noto ai più come Marlos è un esterno brasiliano (prevalentemente destro) dello Shakhtar Donetsk, nelle ultime due stagioni ha avuto una grande crescita e pur non essendo giovanissimo(classe 88) potrebbe essere il suo momento per un salto nelle grandi europee.
Ha avuto una carriera particolare approdando in sordina in Ucraina, ma il fatto di essere arrivato al Metalist gli ha poi aperto le porte della più grande realtà attuale del calcio Ucraino.

Video al secondo post.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Maggio 2016)




----------



## goleador 70 (7 Maggio 2016)

Cresciuto moltissimo soprattutto nell'ultima stagione..
Non mi dispiacerebbe nel Milan cinese, largo a destra, in un 4-2-3-1


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Maggio 2016)

Fortissimo, presto lo vedremo in BPL


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Maggio 2016)

Mi piace un sacco, ha un grande dribbling e un fisico notevole


----------



## prebozzio (9 Maggio 2016)

Chi? Marlos Brandos?


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Maggio 2016)

[MENTION=1993]kollaps[/MENTION] addirittura come immagine?


----------



## kollaps (9 Maggio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1993]kollaps[/MENTION] addirittura come immagine?



Se non avesse la tendenza ad ingrassare e fosse arrivato nel calcio che conta con un po' d'anticipo, questo qui sarebbe già in un top club...ha dei colpi pazzeschi.
Era da un po' che non mi affascinava così tanto un giocatore...in pratica ha portato da solo lo Shaktar in semifinale di EL


----------

